# Climate, fauna and flora sources



## Gurkhal (Nov 2, 2012)

I was looking for if someone knows any good books or other sources with informaton regarding climate, fauna and flora in sub-tropical and tropical regions? The reason I ask this is because I would like to set a story a setting like this but also recognize that I am almost entirely unknowing about those details. So any help with getting a understanding of such regions would be appreciated.


----------



## Architect_of_Aurah (Nov 6, 2012)

There'll no doubt be plenty of books to choose from in your local library, but if you're not too hot on science, the BBC have published lots of tie-in books for their nature shows.  They give you some good facts.  Plus, there's the Dorling Kindersley book _Animal,_ which gives a potted description of all the major animal species and some facts about ecosystems and ecology.


----------



## WyrdMystic (Nov 6, 2012)

Google. Seriously. Google.


----------



## Wanara009 (Nov 6, 2012)

I agree with WyrdMystic

However! if you want to make up your animal (based on the climate you ask), I suggest watching this and this, and visit here and here. And there's a lot of blog that you can visit too if you google 'Speculative evolution project'.

Seriously, the speculative evolutionist come up with the most original creature yet still make it plausible. I'm also pretty sure that there's a project that try to recreate common fantasy creatures like centaurs and goblins.


----------



## Jess A (Nov 7, 2012)

Wanara009 said:


> I agree with WyrdMystic
> 
> However! if you want to make up your animal (based on the climate you ask), I suggest watching this and this, and visit here and here. And there's a lot of blog that you can visit too if you google 'Speculative evolution project'.
> 
> Seriously, the speculative evolutionist come up with the most original creature yet still make it plausible. I'm also pretty sure that there's a project that try to recreate common fantasy creatures like centaurs and goblins.



That series looks fantastic. I'll have to keep my eye out. Evolution fascinates me.


----------



## Gurkhal (Nov 7, 2012)

Architect_of_Aurah said:


> There'll no doubt be plenty of books to choose from in your local library, but if you're not too hot on science, the BBC have published lots of tie-in books for their nature shows.  They give you some good facts.  Plus, there's the Dorling Kindersley book _Animal,_ which gives a potted description of all the major animal species and some facts about ecosystems and ecology.



Actually my local library is very small and the climate, flora and fauna part is more or less entirely devoted to local, that is Northern European, climate, fauna and flora so not much luck there.

I'm very hot on science, which is one of the reasons to why I don't like to just google my facts.

I'll look after Kindersley's book and see if I can get hold of it.



WyrdMystic said:


> Google. Seriously. Google.



I don't trust stuff that I happend to find on the internet. I'm more comfortable with a book writen by someone that I can trust to know what (s)he's talking about. 



Wanara009 said:


> I agree with WyrdMystic
> 
> However! if you want to make up your animal (based on the climate you ask), I suggest watching this and this, and visit here and here. And there's a lot of blog that you can visit too if you google 'Speculative evolution project'.
> 
> Seriously, the speculative evolutionist come up with the most original creature yet still make it plausible. I'm also pretty sure that there's a project that try to recreate common fantasy creatures like centaurs and goblins.



Thank you very much. I'll look over this and see what I can get form it, although I'm more in favor of using established animals and plants here on Earth. But some extra stuff could always come in handy.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Nov 7, 2012)

Have you tried checking out National Geographic?  Habitats -- Tropical Rain Forest Pictures, Wallpapers, Downloads -- National Geographic  Try browsing their site, for the beautiful photography if nothing else.  It should serve to give you a bit of flavor.


----------



## WyrdMystic (Nov 7, 2012)

Gurkhal said:


> I don't trust stuff that I happend to find on the internet. I'm more comfortable with a book writen by someone that I can trust to know what (s)he's talking about.



You'll be surprised how much good stuff is on there - its about being able to recognise the good from the bad. Plus, you don't need to become an expert, you just need enough info to make your reader believe you know what you are talking about. I find all sorts of good stuff on wiki and other sites set up by people who have been studying their particular field for decades and want to show off to the world.


----------

